# Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr



## HamaSmith (22. Dezember 2013)

*Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das problem, dass ich nichts mehr Auswählen kann. Ich sehe keine Menüs mehr, garnichts. Nur der Hintergrund wird geladen. Wenn ich die Auflösung im STWOR Ordner von 1080p auf 800x600 Pixel ändere, dann seh ich zwar ein Menü, dass ist aber gerade mal so groß wie der Mauszeiger unter Windows. 
Nichts hat geholfen. Gefühlte 10 Millionen mal De- und Installiert. Grafiktreiber neu. Beta-Treiber----Nix.

Ich brech bald ins Essen! Woran kann das liegen?

Hardware:
Samsung 840 SSD
I5-4750
Radeon 6870
8GB Ram

Danke an euch!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Support angeschrieben?
Anderen Rechner zur Hand?


----------



## HamaSmith (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Hallo,

an den Support habe ich noch garnicht gedacht :/

Zwei Rechner hatte ich auch schon probiert bzw, war es mein alter Rechner. Gleiches Problem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Wenn du auf 2 Rechnern das gleiche Problem hast, das Spiel schon (mehrfach) neu installiert hast, dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als beim Support aufzuschlagen bzw, wenn möglich, auch im SWTOR Forum zu posten...


----------



## Monopoly29 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hast du schon die Reperaturfunktion vom Launcher probiert?


----------



## z4x (26. Dezember 2013)

Auf zwei rechnern das selbe problem? 
Sehr misteriös...

Hast Du das spiel komplett neu installiert, also auch neu gedownloadet? 

Wenn ja würde Ich einfach den support anschreiben, einzige mir erdenkliche möglichkeit


----------



## HamaSmith (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Danke für die Antworten!
Einen zweiten Rechner habe ich leider nicht. 
Mit der alten Hardware (Q66 und HD 6870) funktionierte es erst, dann mal Deinstalliert und später wieder runtergeladen. Fehler ist aufgetreten.
Neue Hardware (i5 4750 und HD 6870) funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Dann mal die Graka raus und die Interne Graka der CPU genutzt.... immer noch der gleiche Fehler. 

Neue Treiber und im Launcher die Reparatur durchgeführt, bringt ebenfalls keine Verbesserung  

Support ist angeschrieben. Mal sehen wann eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Benutz mal die Reperaturfunktion vom Launcher...


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Dezember 2013)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## HamaSmith (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Benutz mal die Reperaturfunktion vom Launcher...


 
Wie du in meinen Post vor deinem lesen kannst, habe ich diese Funktion bereits genutzt. Leider ohne Erfolg....

Ebenfalls div. Ordner Löschen - Manuell Auflösung ändern in der .txt Datei bringt leider auch nichts. 

Warte auf die Antwort vom Support...


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Mal ne essentielle Frage: Was für ein Windows hast du? Hast du schon nach einem DirectX Update geguckt? Eventuell noch das neuste .NET Framework und Java installieren. Und einen Registry Check mit Ccleaner würd ich auch noch machen.


----------



## Kryptoo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Vielleicht hast du im Interface Editor aus versehen alles verkleinert. Müsstest halt versuchen es wieder auf Standard zu stellen.

mfg


----------



## HamaSmith (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mal ne essentielle Frage: Was für ein Windows hast du? Hast du schon nach einem DirectX Update geguckt? Eventuell noch das neuste .NET Framework und Java installieren. Und einen Registry Check mit Ccleaner würd ich auch noch machen.


 
Ich habe Win 8.1. Mit Win 8 lief das Spiel nohc. DirectX ist Akutell, genaus wie Net Framework. Java von 32 bit auf 64 bit gewechselt. Leider kein Erfolg. Ccleaner brachte keine Verbesserung 




Kryptoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du im Interface Editor aus versehen alles verkleinert. Müsstest halt versuchen es wieder auf Standard zu stellen.
> 
> mfg


 
Eigentlich nicht. Ich hatte nicht anderes gemacht, als das Spiel zu deinstallieren und später wieder zu installieren. 


Vom Support kommt leider keine Antwort......


----------



## HamaSmith (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

So, Problem gelöst. Die Lösung habe ich hier gefunden; 

Öffnet die Datei 'client_settings.ini' in einem Text Editor und passt die Werte folgendermaßen an:

    Fullscreen = false
    D3DFullScreen = false
    RefreshRate = 60

Speichert die Datei und versucht das Spiel abermals zu starten.

Bei mir fehlte der Eintrag: Fullscreen

Spiel startet im Fenstermodus, alle Menüs wieder sichtbar. Im Spiel selber dann wieder Vollbild auswählen und nun startet das Spiel ohne Probleme!

Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht erklären, wie die Eintrag verschwinden konnte. 


Danke an alle für ihre Beiträge!


----------



## esschallert (26. März 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

danke dir, hab sehr lange nach einer Lösung gesucht, bei uns in der Gilde hatte das eine nach einer Windows 8.1 installation. Hab ebenfalls alles ausprobiert, bin aber nie darauf gekommen, das etwas fehlte in der .ini


----------



## HamaSmith (6. April 2014)

*AW: Kein Spiel- unc Charakter Menü mehr*

Freut mich das ich helfen konnte


----------

